# IDC about LooksMaxxing anymore



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

All I care about is life-after-death-maxxing.

Suicide is the only option for TurboManlets like me & @Roping Subhuman.



Spoiler


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

There's no life after death


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> There's no life after death


As I long I believe in it,
it should suffice.

I can't kill myself without believing in reincarnation.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> As I long I believe in it,
> it should suffice.
> 
> I can't kill myself without believing in reincarnation.


Don't mate you'll just diseappear


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> you'll just diseappear


Nothingness > 5'2 TurboManlet


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Nothingness > 5'2 TurboManlet


Get LL bro. I would if i were you.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Get LL bro


I'm too poor.

Would take me a decade to save money,
10
& would take another decade for me to go from 5'2 to 5'10


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm too poor.
> 
> Would take me a decade to save money,
> 10
> & would take another decade for me to go from 5'2 to 5'10


I am really sorry for you man. Try to moneymaxx as fast as possibe.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Nothingness > 5'2 TurboManlet



Are you actually 5'2 5'2 or just a 5'11 guy that's exaggerating?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Are you actually 5'2 5'2


Yes,
bro.




6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Try to *moneymaxx* as *fast as possible.*


Impossible when you're a* 5'2, ugly ethnic*.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Yes,
> bro.
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf...how tall are your parents? 5'2 is very rare tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> how tall are your parents?


mom is 5'0.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 11, 2020)

This is true. Manlets are irreversibly fucked.

It's either:
1) Stoicism
2) Suicide


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> mom is 5'0.



Is it still possible to grow for you? I mean 5'2 sounds rough man.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Is it still possible to grow for you?


I looked everywhere on the web.

The answer is no.




> if you aren't happy with your life, you have a deficiency in the most important things (face, height, frame, dick size) and there is nothing to change your situation because these things are out of your control.
> Suicide is the only option.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I looked everywhere on the web.
> 
> The answer is no.



Fuck man, if it makes you feel any better everybody is insecure about their height i'm about 6'6 in my lifts but still wish to get taller so it's a curse we all share.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> All I care about is life-after-death-maxxing.
> 
> Suicide is the only option for TurboManlets like me & @Roping Subhuman.
> 
> ...


You forgot most epic one


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

Imagine being reincarnated as Midget next life


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> All I care about is life-after-death-maxxing.
> 
> Suicide is the only option for TurboManlets like me & @Roping Subhuman.
> 
> ...



It is what is.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 11, 2020)

Insurance will cover your LL srs, since your sub humanity is the fault of your healthcare+doctors
hit up paley he loves ubermanlet types


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 11, 2020)

Even LL can't save us. we're far too short.

'Just LL by 10 Inches bRo'


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 11, 2020)

LL won't give him much tbh.


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 11, 2020)

Jeff nipard max


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> Insurance will cover your LL srs since your sub-humanity is the fault of your healthcare+doctors





Roping Subhuman said:


> *Even LL can't save us. we're far too short.*





nelson said:


> Jeff nipard max


I would like a over-compensating manlet.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I would like a over-compensating manlet.


YOU. HAVE NO CHOICE TBH


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> YOU. HAVE NO CHOICE TBH


I do have a choice.

It's


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

The Heightcels prove the blackpill the best tbj


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Fuck man, if it makes you feel any better everybody is insecure about their height i'm about 6'6 in my lifts but still wish to get taller so it's a curse we all share.


Why do tallcels always mention their height? That won't help him feel any better


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> As I long I believe in it,
> it should suffice.
> 
> I can't kill myself without believing in reincarnation.


well dont


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> well dont


Eventually, I will.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Eventually, I will.


bru life is literally free, even if you aint got the perfect body assigned still everything you got here is a fucking gift. you could become happy farming and fucking goats in the middle east, you could become a song writer, like there is literally no meaning in life, so you can do whatever you want. 
make your life like a fucking movie. a movie you like


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> make your life like a fucking movie. a movie you like


My life would be a shit movie,
because I'm 5'2.

Would rather go to hell
than be a turbomanlet.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> My life would be a shit movie,
> because I'm 5'2.
> 
> Would rather go to hell
> than be a turbomanlet.


dedicate yourself to flyweight boxing, become as fucking songwriter, be the first nba player under 5foot 5 lol. you can be happy while being short


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> you can be happy while being short


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

Tbh if I was 5'2 I would just chemically castrate myself and live a simple rural life in the mountains. Just live my life as an RPG dead srs.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Wtf...how tall are your parents? 5'2 is very rare tbh


Thats a yes to the 5'11 btw


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Tbh if I was 5'2 I would just *chemically castrate* myself and live a simple rural life in the mountains. Just live my life as an RPG dead srs.


Not necessary


----------



## shibo (Jan 11, 2020)

Prob sounds bluepilled but u can def get a ltr at 5'2. It's just gonna be way WAY harder


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 11, 2020)

shibo said:


> Prob sounds bluepilled but u can def get a ltr at 5'2. It's just gonna be way WAY harder


A good buddy of mine is a 5’2 Latino who has had multiple girlfriends (obviously they were all shorter than him)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> 5’2 Latino who has had multiple girlfriends (obviously they were all shorter than him)


He probably has a good face.

Or well endowed.


Got none of these. jfl


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> He probably has a good face.
> 
> Or well endowed.
> 
> ...


His face is decent but he’s like Native American Latino phenotype. And lmao from his pictures that someone leaked when we went to school together he was probably barely above average. You can get dick gains or one of those sleeve implants if you really needed more than two inches.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Jan 11, 2020)

thats brutal bro... my condolences

how old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> lmao from his pictures that someone leaked when we went to school together he was probably barely above average











Does he at least have a good haircut?

Are his hands big? Are his feet big?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Does he at least have a good haircut?
> 
> Are his hands big? Are his feet big?


Actually his hair was pretty nice


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> his hair was pretty nice


My hair is shit.

probably has a bigger frame than me.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> My hair is shit.
> 
> probably has a bigger frame than me.


Lmao believe what you want. My only point is it’s not impossible to get laid or even get a gf if you’re 5’2. You will just have to accept the fact you’ll need to get a 4’11 GF and be known as that adorable cute little couple of your friend group.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 12, 2020)

being 5'2 is better than being negative 6ft though


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 12, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> There's no life after death


based and yolopilled.


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 12, 2020)

save up for LL


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 12, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> save up for LL





turkproducer said:


> Every post/thread made by this account was satire, not to be taken seriously.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 12, 2020)

LL won't help him. He won't gain as much as 5'8'' could.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 12, 2020)

i also just want to rot ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> mom is 5'0.


Uh my mom is 5'0 too but i'm 6 feet
Ur dad genetic is cucked


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 12, 2020)

What's your psl


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 12, 2020)

Then kill yourself or stop fucking whining and live with what you got bitch


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Then kill yourself


Indeed.

Committing suicide tomorrow,
tbhngl


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uglies die and foids are happy..

Or worse, they just dont care


----------



## sloopnoob (Jan 12, 2020)

no smh I'm 5'2 and I haven't given up just wait untill I'm done with my experiments there has to be some way for you to grow dont rope


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 12, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> there has to be some way for you to grow dont rope


If only that was the case.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 12, 2020)

Considering that we live in a simulation, yes, I also do not care about my current life. I'll keep coming back to life in a different body anyway, and one of them will inevitably be +7/10 PSL.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 12, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> make your life like a fucking movie. a movie you like


a bug’s life


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 12, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> There's no life after death


Cope, you’re going to hell or even worse being reincarnated as a curry.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> All I care about is life-after-death-maxxing.
> 
> Suicide is the only option for TurboManlets like me & @Roping Subhuman.


no proof after life existing. so we have to assume, it's not.

there are more options then suicide. For an extreme outlier example. Putin is manlet, and he has a great life due to power/status maxxing.


PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Cope, you’re going to hell or even worse being reincarnated as a curry.


after life concept = highly likely cope


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> no proof after life existing. so we have to assume, it's not.
> 
> there are more options then suicide. For an extreme outlier example. Putin is manlet, and he has a great life due to power/status maxxing.
> 
> after life concept = highly likely cope


Putin is the ultimate slayer



Always go hard like vladimir putin


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Putin


Height-mogs me 
&
face-mogs me
to
a
oblivion.


----------

